# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما هي أهم وأول الكتب التي يبدأ بها العامي ليصبح اسمه طالب علم؟

## أشجعي

السلام عليكم وبارك الله بكم.
عامي يريد أن يطلب العلم وأن يَفقه أمور دينه , فما أول الكتب التي ينبغي أن يغطيها ؟

* "صفة الصلاة" ليعلم كيفية الصلاة الصحيحة؟ 
* هل يعكف على حفظ القرآن ويترك غيره حتى يتم حفظه , أم يجعل الحفظ موازيا للطلب ؟
* ثلاثة الأصول ->   كتاب التوحيد ؟
* الأربعين النووية وشرحها -> عمدة الأحكام أو بلوغ المرام مع شروحها ؟
* أحكام التلاوة والتجويد ؟
* الوجيز في الفقه أو الفقه الميسر ؟

فما هي أول الكتب التي ينبغي على العامي أن يبدأ بها ولا غُنية عنها؟

وبارك الله بكم.

----------


## أشجعي

ملحوظة :
الأخ في الفقه والدين والثقافة  صفر ,,

----------


## عبدالله المعدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أخي الأشجعي
زادك الله حرصاً وعلماً
انصحك بحفظ القرآن اولاً والعكوف عليه 
وانصحك ايضأ بأن تقرأ على شخص متقن للتجويد 
وباختصار ابدأ بالقرآن وتكون مع شيخ متقن ثم بعده اطلب العلم

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك على نصيحتك الغالية , ولم أنصح الأخ بنصيحتك الغالية لعلمي أنه لا يُتقن ولا يفرّق بين :
شروط وأركان وواجبات ومستحبات الصلاة.
فما فائدة حافظ القرآن وهو لا يتقن الصلاة!!

----------


## بدرالسعد

يبدأ بكتاب صغير في الفقه المبسط جدا
حتى يعرف صلاته وصيامه ارشح كتاب منهاج السالكين للسعدي
وفي العقيدة كتاب 200 سؤال في العقيدة للحكمي
مع قراءة القران وحصن المسلم
والافضل مخالطته للصالحين كتحفيظ قران ودرس اسبوعي علمي مع احد المشايخ
هذه المخالطة والصحبة الصالحة تغني عن كثير من الكتب وتشد حماسته للقراءة

----------


## الحياة قوة

يبدأ بتعلم فهم القرآن أولا, يقرأ التفاسير, يقارن التفاسير و يحاول أن يربط ما يفهمته و يحاول فهمه بالتطبيق.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> الأخ في الفقه والدين والثقافة صفر ,,


اذا كان صفر -والله المستعان- فهو ليس عامي بل تحت العامي 
وارى ان يؤجل النظر في المتون العلمية ويقرا  في الكتب ويستمع للمحاضرات المخصصة للعوام
وانا انصح بكتيبات الشيخ محمد العريفي ذات الطبعة المصورة الملونة الصادرة عن دار الحميد
ومن اجملها في العقيدة كتيب (اركب معنا) وفي الفقه كتيب (الا ليعبدون) وغيرها من الكتيبات والمطويات
ثم هناك رسالة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله (دروس مهمة لعموم الامة) 
وايضاً كتيب (هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في عبادته ومعاملاته واخلاقة) للشيخ احمد المزيد 
وهذا الكتيب منتقى من كتاب (زاد المعاد) لابن القيم وفيه خلاصة الهدي النبوي في 30 موضعاً لحياتنا اليومية
وايضاً (حصن المسلم) و (حقوق دعت إليه الفطرة وقررتها الشريعة) لابن عثيمين و (الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة) للسعدي
و (ماذا تفعل في الحالات الاتية) للمنجد وهو كتيب مناسب جداً وعلى طريقة السؤال والجواب 
و كتيب (فتاوي مهمة لعموم الامة) و (تحفة الاخوان في فتاوي اركان الاسلام) للامام ابن باز رحمه الله  

والله أعلم

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

الجواب اخي الكريم
1- يقراء كتاب الشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري منهاج المسلم علي احد الإخوة
2- يحفظ من كتاب الله جزاين عم وتبارك
كتاب منهاج المسلم يشمل العقائد الاخلاق الآداب الفقه المعاملات

----------


## أبو أمين

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته  
إخوة  الإيمان  يجب أن  نفرق  بين  من  يريد  أن يصبح  طالب علم  متمكن إلى مشروع عالم و بين من  يريد أن يتعلم  دينه أين ما يقوم به في يومه و ليله . 
إن كان هذا الشخص  يريد  أن يصبح  طالب علم  متمكن  فيجب عليه مراحل كما بين ذالك العلماء . 
1 -في البداية  قبل كل شيئ  يتعلم  معنى  شهادة  أن لا إله إلا الله  و ما يضادها من  الشرك 
02- يتعلم  ما يقوم  به من الواجبات في اليوم و الليلة . مثل  الوضوء و الصلاة  و الصيام  و الحج إن كان قادرا و الزكاة إن كان ذا مال . 
هذه المرحلة الأولى  و هذه  المرحلة و اجبة  على كل مسلم و مسلمة و لا يسع أحد جهلها . 
المرحلة  الثانية  و هي علم النفل أو لنقل الواجب الكفائي  . 
و هذا أيضا  يختلف با ختلاف الأشخاص . 
1- حفظ كتاب الله  تعالى إذ هو  العلم و النور  و الهدى و هو حبل الله المتين  الذي من تمسك به نجا و من اعرض عنه هلك و ضل سواء السبيل . 
إذا تعسر  عليك حفظ  كتاب الله بسبب من الأسباب . فعليك  ان تحفظ  آيات الأحكام  حتى تستطيع الاستدلال في مواطن الاستدلال . و تحفظ من القرآن  ما تصلي به  في الأوقات الخمسة  أو في قيام الليل .
2- هذه مرحلة  المتون  و لابد منها  لأنه من غير الممكن أن تصبح طالب علم من غير حفظ المتون  
1 - متون العقيدة و هي أول ما يبدأ به طالب العلم  - الأصول الثلاثة  -نواقض الإسلام - القواعد الأربعة  - الأصول الستة - كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله  على العبيد - كشف الشبهات -  ثم  في الأسماء و الصفات  العقيدة  الواسطية و غيرها من المتون في هذا الباب 
2 -  الحديث و  هو  مهم جدا  لأنه المصدر الثاني  بعد  القرآن  . 
تأخذ منه  أولا  - الأربعين  النووية - ثم عمدة الأحكام لكثرة شروحاتها و إن كنت ذا ملكة قوية و حفظ قوي  فبلوغ المرام  أحسن . 
مرحلة  أخرى في الحديث و هبي الكتب الستة 
3 - اللغة  من غيرها لا تستطيع  فهم الكتاب  و السنة  . هنا تأخذ  متنا مختصرا و هو  الآجرومية و بعدها القطر ثم الألفية 
4 - المصطلح - الحديث - وأصول الفقه 
مصطلح الحديث  - تأخذ أولا -البيقونية - ثم النخبة  و الباعث الحثيث - و ألفية العراقي أو السيوطيي 
أصول  الفقه   - البيقونية  ثم  تختار  ... متونا كثرت شروحاتها  
 5 - ثم السيرة النبوية  و غيرها من العلوم المعينة   نسأل الله التوفيق لنا و لإخوننا  جميعا

----------


## النجاح

أنا مع الأخ ماجد مسفر العتيبي
وأضيف:
أنصح بقراءة رسالة للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في كيفية الصلاة
وهي جميلة جداً وبلغة واضحة وبطريقة مفصلة وأذكر أني قرأتها عندما كنت صغيرة واستفدت منها كثيراً.
وحفظ القرآن الكريم ومدارسته  فهو من أقوى الطرق التي تثبت المؤمن وتسدده
وتيسر له وتفتح له أبواب الخير والعلم والتقوى والصلاح.
وبكثرة الدعاء، وقد أشار الأخوة إلى حصن المسلم، وهو في غاية النفع للمبتدئ وغيره.
نسأل الله تعالى لنا ولأخينا بالثبات والسداد، وأن ينير دروبنا ويهدينا إلى اتباع سبيل الرشاد، ويفتح لنا أبواب المعرفة والعلم النافع...آمين.

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

إضافة لما ذكره الفضلاء ..

عليه بتحري أوقات الإجابة وسؤال الله التوفيق والسداد والفتح المبين ..

والإكثار من : يامعلم آدم وإبراهيم علمنا ويامفهم سليمان فهمنا ..

" فما لم يكن بالله لا يكون وما لم يكن لله لاينفع ولا يدوم "

وبالله التوفيــق ..

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

الحمد لله وبعد ، أنا أنصح الأخ الكريم بالإكثار من سماع الفتاوى للعلامة ابن عثيمين والعلامة الألباني ، فإنها مفيدة جداً ، وأن يخصص من وقته وقتاً يدرس فيه مالا يسعه جهله فيبدأ في التوحيد بثلاثة الأصول مع شرح ابن عثيمين ، وفي الفقه بالوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز لبدوي، ويحفظ جزء "عمّ يتساءلون" في القرآن مع مطالعة تفسير السعدي على هذا الجزء، والأربعين النووية مع أحد الشروح الميسرة عليها كشرح ابن عثيمين، فإن وُفق لذلك فقد وفق لخير كثير، ولا ينبغي أن يُزَاد على هذا القدر حتى يتمه ؛ لأن الإكثار عليه مدعاة لتشويش الذهن واستطالة الطريق فضعف المشي، فإن أتم هذه المرحلة يسأل بعد ذلك عما يليها ، ولا يغفل عن مصاحبة طالب علمي سني يبين له ما أشكل عليه، ويأخذ بيده ، ويرفع همته من حين لآخر، وليحرص على ما ينفعه، وليستعن بالله ولا يعجزن، فإنه:
 إذا لم يكن عون من الله للفتى :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فأول مايجنِي عليه اجتهادُه  
ونسأل الله لنا وله ولجميع إخواننا التوفيق والسداد، وأن يهدينا سبل الرشاد، آمين.

----------

